# open pit campfires?



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

I have looked all over but have not found an answer yet...wish I wasn't so dang internet dumb! Just wanting to know if there are any restrictions I should be aware of on fire pits on blm or national forest land NOT in an established camp ground. Or just point me in the right direction on how to find the info myself......thanks! :mrgreen:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good question. I would think that if there are no signs posted about fire restrictions then you are good to go.

To be safe, I'd call the regional forest/rangers office. Good luck.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

> Quote fatbassRe: open pit campfires?
> by fatbass on Oct 10, '09, 4:18
> 
> Just be smart. Most of the good camping spots outside of established (pay) campgrounds have existing fire rings that have been used for generations. Keep your fires under control, put them out when you leave camp, and you shouldn't get hassled.


Have been doing that for 35 plus years. Calif was kinda radical on the camp fire thing, just trying to get a grip on the utah thing....thanks for the info :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Usually when there are restrictions it is very well publicized through the media and by signs in the immediate area and usually in July August is my impression. 
Here are sites for fire restrictions http://www.utahfireinfo.gov/restrictions/index.htm
Just as a general useful tool, just go to www.google.com and type in any question you have even in question format or give the key words. For example, I just typed in "utah fire restrictions" for this use and there pops up utahfireinfo.gov


----------

